

Show HN: Does my landing page explain my game enough? Is it compelling? - lenkendall
http://www.devilsadvocategame.com/

======
ja27
I found myself wishing the first appearance of the cards on the page were
bigger so they were readable.

I felt like the samples flip too quickly. Maybe showing 2-3 of each at a time
and either not animating or doing it much more slowly?

Maybe an animated example of one round of play would demonstrate better?

------
jdeisenberg
Although it's not clearly stated, I think the reader has to make their
decision (by putting a card face down) _before_ the discussion starts.
Otherwise, they could just look at the other players' answers and "make up
their mind" to give one player or another the advantage.

~~~
nicolewhite
I would think that the reader should make their decision _after_ the
discussion but _before_ others make their choices. If the reader chooses Agree
/ Disagree before the discussion, the discussion is a moot point; might as
well skip it and hand in your cards.

------
edwhitesell
It's a game about guessing what your friend, the reader, thinks about the card
they read? Sounds kinda interesting. Of course, it could also be boring if
played with someone you didn't know very well (or someone you didn't care to
know very well.

~~~
lenkendall
I was worried about this as well! Funny thing is, when I did play tests with
people who knew each other well...they actually started lying about their true
feelings in order to trick the other players into guessing wrong.

------
franciscop
Unfortunately I find popups that jump in your face not compelling. Even more
when they track that you are reading the page to make sure that they are in
your face... and all of the developers I know also feel the same (I haven't
asked to non-developers)

However, the heading seemed good enough, it clearly stated that it was a card
game. If the reader doesn't participate in the discussion, how do everyone
know what he's thinking or what he's going to decide?

~~~
nicolewhite
That's the point of the game. You don't know what the reader will decide.

~~~
DanBC
So I may as well flip a coin each round?

~~~
franciscop
Exactly my thought

------
nicolewhite
I think the explanation is quite clear. It's also a game that I know me and my
friends would enjoy. I've subscribed; thanks for sharing.

~~~
lenkendall
Thanks Nicole. I've got most of the game mechanics built out and am now
finalizing on a printer.

------
skaplun
What is the value in a group of people debating if the decision maker stays
silent? Is everyone trying to convince the reader of their point? What is the
reader's motivation to participate in this? Having the power to decide
whatever?

So your landing page made me ask alot of questions, which would probably lead
to a sale if i found satisfying answers

~~~
nicolewhite
If the decision maker chimes in, it'll be clear immediately how they feel
about the topic. This would ruin the entire point of the game, which is to
guess how the decision maker feels after the 60 second discussion. I would say
the point of the discussion is to raise points that pander to the reader.

~~~
DanBC
The game is called "devil's advocate". Maybe the person holding the card wants
to deceive other players.

------
virken2015
Cool concept, though maybe a little "high-brow" for mainstream. Suggest
working on the site and game graphics with a clear image of what will appeal
to the intended audience. Agree with comment below that the popover was
irritating despite its "value"

~~~
lenkendall
Thanks! It seems to be working for me, but maybe I need to delay it a bit
longer.

------
reach_kapil
provide an example to see how would it work. even better add a video

